# Dash Chassis experience



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase some NEW chassis's and nos aurora are out of the question..
I would like feedback on the dash chassis and if positive where could I purchase some as jag is out of stock.
thanks


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.slotsnstuff.com/index.html


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=480898


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dash run great. Out of the box even .

With a little tweaking the run amazing imo!!!

Reach out to Tomhocars .He has em in stock .If you need help getting him, let me know. 


Tom has it all!!!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There can be minor problems with Dash cars, but they are easy enough to correct. See this article: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzLR42NthGeCcTJVMXlfTk1KUjg


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Rich Dumas said:


> There can be minor problems with Dash cars, but they are easy enough to correct. See this article: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzLR42NthGeCcTJVMXlfTk1KUjg


Thankyou:thumbsup:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I purchased about 2 dozen of these from jag hobbies and I have to say other than the pick-up shoes I have no complaints, a drop of tri-flow oil and they all run super smooth, I am happy with them and will purchase more.


----------



## DrBonex (Oct 13, 2013)

I also have bought several Dash Chassis a couple of years ago when they first came out and I think they are great. I have changed the pick up shoes and put on a slightly thicker silicone tire on the rears but other than that I haven't had to tweak them since I broke them in. Good product at a nice price.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

After just a tiny bit of work, I find the dash chassis to perform better than the AW equivalent. And the price is right.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sidecar53 said:


> After just a tiny bit of work, I find the dash chassis to perform better than the AW equivalent. And the price is right.


AGREED!!!

If I may;

looking for an AURORA Lighted T-Jet Chassis...
tires, wheels, shoes & springs are optional on this request...

please PM me if you have 1 fer $$ Or Trade (??)

has to be either a Lighted AURORA.. OR Lighted DASH T-Jet chassis...
got a cool MEV scale (1/87) 50's ford PU. for Xmas exchange...
(TY Ed :thumbsup:_ )
it's pre-drilled 4 headlights ..
TY :thumbsup:

Bubba the Senile 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

>I< got; yer: { NOS } "Aurora" [Model Motoring] ~T-Jet~ (lighted) *Flame Thrower* 'chassis'!!!!!!

9400 1096 9993 8190 5209 23


----------

